# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Анализ результатов теста эргономичности персональных антивирусов

## CyberWriter

Эргономичность (удобство использования) программного обеспечения пользователями может оцениваться по большому количеству объективных и субъективных показателей.
подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

